# Drivers wont recognize under AP FastBoot



## AzKyle89 (Sep 5, 2012)

Im trying to upgrade to ICS and in AP Fastboot the drivers will not recognize no matter what. Manually installed drivers and tried the motorola device manager. Just stuck as an unknown device. Even went and manually searched for the drivers it to use and nothing works. Works just fine booted.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you have the fastboot protocol in your adb tools folder? I'm honestly not quite sure what to call it, just that without that set up in adb, it won't recognize the phone in fastboot.


----------



## AzKyle89 (Sep 5, 2012)

oh good call ill give that a check in the morning. been a while since i set that up


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

AzKyle89 said:


> Im trying to upgrade to ICS and in AP Fastboot the drivers will not recognize no matter what. Manually installed drivers and tried the motorola device manager. Just stuck as an unknown device. Even went and manually searched for the drivers it to use and nothing works. Works just fine booted.


Are you trying to get to 905?


----------



## AzKyle89 (Sep 5, 2012)

basoodler said:


> Are you trying to get to 905?


Yeah, but right now I cant get to anything since the drivers arent loading


----------



## AzKyle89 (Sep 5, 2012)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Do you have the fastboot protocol in your adb tools folder? I'm honestly not quite sure what to call it, just that without that set up in adb, it won't recognize the phone in fastboot.


Do you mean the platform-tools folder in the SDK? I see an adb.exe in there


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

AzKyle89 said:


> Do you mean the platform-tools folder in the SDK? I see an adb.exe in there


Yes, I do mean platform tools. Along with the adb exe there should also be a fastboot exe. You'll have to download it. Do a Google search for it, and the first result is a forum thread titled "emergency!". It has a good dl link for a x86 32 bit version. You may have to look around if you need another version.

I set mine up, then sort of forgot how to do it all.


----------

